# Omatic wiggle stick + flux bindings review



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I was at my local hill last saturday and had a opportunity to demo a 2010 omatic wiggle stick. The condition of the day was spring slush. 

The wiggle stick I demoed was a 154 with flux's newest freestyle oriented bindings. I didn't really ask about the bindings the rep just told me it was going to be released in 2010. 

Just for reference that day I was riding my 09' skate banana 156 w/ 09' Rome 390s. I rode the omatic for the other half and my own setup for the first half. 

The rep was slow as fuck just mounting and setting up the bindings so I just went and set the whole thing myself. 

Stance 18/-9 regular 24' width. The board was said to be a rocker. The first run down was just amazing, it rode really stable yet loose. I can't really explain the fusion of the ride, all I knew as it was confidence inspiring on a board I've ridden for the first time. I was pressing boxes and hitting kickers like I was on crack. It butters any and everything really well due to the softer flex. Although it is soft it is not a noodle it landed mid sized kicker with no problems. The wiggle stick saved my ass once when I almost caught an edge doing a mute 3 off a mid sized jump. It rod over ice like a champ. It has good pop. At the end of the day I wanted to trade my banana for the wiggle stick. My final evaluation would be excellent for a park board. I am defintly getting the omatic for next season. 

The bindings were really good as well as the board. I forgot I was strapped in couple of times and the bindings had good response yet it did no hinder freestyleability. Cap straps were some of the best I've seen yet.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

this is the etrr-eco right?????? i have a feeling this board will be hot next year, people may want to order early if they want em..rocker plus tbt(kinda), money in the bank imo, i dont care what bataleon said i felt like rocker would be a nice feature..


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you rode a Bataleon TBT before? if so, how's the Omatic wiggle stick compare to the TBT?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have not, the OP might, but heres someone that has
Omatic Extr-Eco Wiggle Stick with K2 Formulas ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i have not, the OP might, but heres someone that has
> Omatic Extr-Eco Wiggle Stick with K2 Formulas ~ The Angry Snowboarder


Yeah I read that, just want to check out a second opinion on it. He did mention TBT tends to hang up during a skid which I have yet to experienced on my Jam...maybe I am not riding my Jam hard enough


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

YouTube - Omatic 2010 Preview

Video: Tanya from Omatic Snowboards discusses the Wiggle Stick and BS Technology


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> YouTube - Omatic 2010 Preview
> 
> Video: Tanya from Omatic Snowboards discusses the Wiggle Stick and BS Technology


lol." It just wiggles around the mtn."


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm...I may just have to look into this board instead of a Bataleon.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA I love that video only I could show up to the Omatic booth wearing head to toe K2 stuff.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead.

Does anyone know if the Wiggle Stick is going to have an extruded, sintered or syntruded base?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's sintruded.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

anybody know then the omatic boards are hitting the shelves?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Good question... I have not seen much on the new stuff other then:::

Omatic 2010 Preview ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea shay has the new stuff on her site and a review as well of the wiggle stick


Snowboard Review: 09-10 O-matic Extr-eco – Shayboarder.com


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this board not out yet?? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I emailed Omatic. Lady said it should hit stores by Oct. 5


----------

